# Winamp 5.1 Surround Edition



## Curious Guest (Aug 31, 2005)

*Winamp 5.1 Surround Edition*
Winamp 5.1 Pro Features:
- Play Music and Video Files
- Full Featured Media Library
- Integrated Internet Radio & TV
- Supports Modem and Classic Skins
- Tripped Out Visualizations
- Rip/Encode Music into MP3
- Burn CDs up to 48x

Changes in Winamp 5.1 Surround Edition: 
New: CodingTechnologies AACPlus encoder 
New: Grand Prize Winner of the Internet Surround Music Project 
New: SHOUTcast Wire - A Media RSS Browser and Subscription Service 
New: Predixis Smart Playlist Generator 
New: AOL Radio featuring (((XM))) Free Sampler 
New: CD Ripping now available at 8x in free version! 
New: Microsoft WMA encoder 
New: Over 200 new Milkdrop presets 
Update: in_vorbis now returns bitrate in getextendedfileinfo 
Fixed: WMA stuttery playback 
Fixed: out_ds copy button on status tab now works all the time 
Fixed: Much improved ripping and playback with Sonic engine 
Fixed: Video window now resizable regardless of Sidecar 
Fixed: Length of long mp3's now reported properly 
Fixed: Silent install switch now works properly 
Fixed: Simultaneous CD Playback and Ripping 

â€¢ The Full version plays MP3s, AAC, WMA, and more; Compatible with Winamp 2 Plug-ins; Full Support for classic and modern skins; Plays Videos; has a Powerful Media Library; Browse Internet Radio & TV Stations; Integrated Internet Music Videos & Songs; Bundled Visualizations; and Burn & Rip CDs.
â€¢ The LITE version plays MP3s, AAC, WMA, and more. It is compatible with Winamp 2 Plug-ins and has full support for classic skins.


Homepage - *www.winamp.com

Size: 5.83 MB

Download Winamp 5.1

Anyone??? I could not find, older versions available at winamp.com


----------



## goobimama (Sep 1, 2005)

What? all I could find there was winamp 5.09 and that's not what I want...


----------



## techno_funky (Sep 1, 2005)

they(winamp) Posted this by mistake 
this is not the final 5.1 version infact a beta version 
and this is why you wont find any links to download from Winamps site


----------



## Curious Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

This is no beta. I have downloaded and using it.
Link is
*www2.fixdown.com/soft/4581.asp?soft=down8


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 1, 2005)

this is beta, they accidently put this version on the net, check neowin.net for more details, i also have this version. So this amkes dl linx available on the net illegal, i think.
*neowin.net/comments.php?category=software&id=30159


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 1, 2005)

waiting for the final ver. ..... happy with my RealPlayer for now ...


----------



## teknoPhobia (Sep 1, 2005)

I have not found any reason to switch from winamp 2.93 yet


----------



## vignesh (Sep 1, 2005)

Winamp really rocks.It has been my favorite.I have all the versions of winamp(incl alpha and beta)from winamp 0.2 till 5.09 and now downloading this one.


----------



## hcp006sl (Sep 1, 2005)

That was *beta 3*. 
Link was:

```
*download.nullsoft.com/winamp/client/winamp51_pro.exe
```
For more:
*forums.winamp.com/


----------



## hafees (Sep 1, 2005)

what about playing videos? any improvements?


----------



## rajas (Sep 2, 2005)

The main reason I use Winamp 5 is the Dj'ing effect. can start playing next track before the completion of the track in play now.


----------



## rajat22 (Sep 2, 2005)

*Winamp 5.1 Pro/ Full/ Lite - Final* Released
Winamp 5.1 Pro/ Full/ Lite - Final 

Winamp - populiariausias media grotuvas (po Windows Media Player). Programa gali groti tokių formatų audio failus: MP3, OGG, AAC, WAV, MOD, XM, S3M, IT, MIDI ir t.t., taip pat galima perÅ¾iūrėti video failus - AVI, ASF, MPEG, NSV, turi daugybę nustatymų ir parametrų, galimybę daryti CD įraÅ¡us ir narstymą, numatyta keisti iÅ¡orinį vaizdą, turi gerą vizualizacijos modulį, media-biblioteką, lengvą prisijungimą prie Interneto radijo ir TV ir t.t. Programa iÅ¡leista trimis versijomis - Lite, Full ir Pro. Atlikti pakeitimai - kitame puslapyje. 

Nullsoft Winamp is a fast, flexible, high-fidelity media player for Windows. Winamp supports playback of many audio (MP3, OGG, AAC, WAV, MOD, XM, S3M, IT, MIDI, etc) and video types (AVI, ASF, MPEG, NSV), custom appearances called skins (supporting both classic Winamp 1.x/2.x skins and Winamp 3 freeform skins), audio visualization and audio effect plug-ins (including two industry dominating visualization plug-ins), an advanced media library, Internet radio and TV support, CD ripping, and CD burning.

â€¢ The Full version plays MP3s, AAC, WMA, and more; Compatible with Winamp 2 Plug-ins; Full Support for classic and modern skins; Plays Videos; has a Powerful Media Library; Browse Internet Radio & TV Stations; Integrated Internet Music Videos & Songs; Bundled Visualizations; and Burn & Rip CDs.
â€¢ The LITE version plays MP3s, AAC, WMA, and more. It is compatible with Winamp 2 Plug-ins and has full support for classic skins.

Winamp 5.1 Pro Features:
- Play Music and Video Files
- Full Featured Media Library
- Integrated Internet Radio & TV
- Supports Modem and Classic Skins
- Tripped Out Visualizations
- Rip/Encode Music into MP3
- Burn CDs up to 48x

Changes in Winamp 5.1 Surround Edition: 
New: CodingTechnologies AACPlus encoder 
New: Grand Prize Winner of the Internet Surround Music Project 
New: SHOUTcast Wire - A Media RSS Browser and Subscription Service 
New: Predixis Smart Playlist Generator 
New: AOL Radio featuring (((XM))) Free Sampler 
New: CD Ripping now available at 8x in free version! 
New: Microsoft WMA encoder 
New: Over 200 new Milkdrop presets 
Update: in_vorbis now returns bitrate in getextendedfileinfo 
Fixed: WMA stuttery playback 
Fixed: out_ds copy button on status tab now works all the time 
Fixed: Much improved ripping and playback with Sonic engine 
Fixed: Video window now resizable regardless of Sidecar 
Fixed: Length of long mp3's now reported properly 
Fixed: Silent install switch now works properly 
Fixed: Simultaneous CD Playback and Ripping 

Homepage - *www.winamp.com

Download Winamp Lite FreeWare - 0.98 MB 
*download.nullsoft.com/winamp/client/winamp5094_lite.exe
Download Winamp Full FreeWare - 5.86 MB
*download.nullsoft.com/winamp/client/winamp5094_full.exe
Download Winamp Full eMusic7Plus FreeWare - 5.93 MB
*download.nullsoft.com/winamp/client/winamp51_full_emusic-7plus.exe
Download Winamp Bundle FreeWare - 8.55 MB
*download.nullsoft.com/winamp/client/winamp5094_full_hawthorne_emusic-7plus.exe
Download Winamp Pro - 5.86 MB
*download.nullsoft.com/winamp/client/winamp5094_pro.exe


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 2, 2005)

i dont use winamp because it cannot play most of the files of extensions like .rm and .mov

but 





> waiting for the final ver. ..... happy with my RealPlayer for now



get jet audio pro

it can play anything


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 3, 2005)

hey !
the pro download link is not correct, tis actually,
*download.nullsoft.com/winamp/client/winamp51_pro.exe


----------



## hcp006sl (Sep 3, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> hey !
> the pro download link is not correct, tis actually,




Would you please clarify the difference between your link and my link?


----------



## a_medico (Sep 3, 2005)

2.95 rocks.... lite the best ... i think higher versions eats on resources unecessarily


----------



## rajat22 (Sep 4, 2005)

@ a_medico



> 2.95 rocks.... lite the best ... i think higher versions eats on resources unecessarily



Then you should stick to windows 95 to max. Other not only eats resources also spoils HDD space


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 4, 2005)

Corrected Links

Download Winamp Lite FreeWare - 1.02 MB
*download.nullsoft.com/winamp/client/winamp51_lite.exe
Download Winamp Full FreeWare - 6.0 MB
*download.nullsoft.com/winamp/client/winamp51_full_emusic-7plus.exe
Download Winamp Full eMusic7Plus FreeWare - 6.0 MB
*download.nullsoft.com/winamp/client/winamp51_full_emusic-7plus.exe
Download Winamp Bundle FreeWare - 14.5 MB
*download.nullsoft.com/winamp/client/winamp51_full_51bundle_emusic-7plus.exe
Download Winamp Pro - 5.86 MB
*download.nullsoft.com/winamp/client/winamp51_pro.exe


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 4, 2005)

hcp006sl said:
			
		

> QwertyManiac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOPS 
srry didnt see ur post...
coz tis not linked
and due to rajat's mistake too...
regret the inconvinience caused...


----------



## Desmond (Sep 4, 2005)

WINAMP's THE BEST MAN

It really whips the Llamas ass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rajat22 (Sep 4, 2005)

Video support, I dont like


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 5, 2005)

Winamp still does not support VCD format files like dat and major video formats and DVD. It still is a basic Audio Player.


----------



## gdatuk (Sep 5, 2005)

whats the surround project about?


----------



## Ashis (Sep 7, 2005)

Winamp Doesnt Play Vedios properly & again It really messes the output at high Sound !
It also Consumes a lot of resources.
I personally Never liked Winamp!

I would rather go for Windows Media Player....Its free & has very good features.


----------



## opokharel (Sep 9, 2005)

*About new version of winamp*

if the new version had been released, it would be there in the digit cd.


----------



## kikass (Sep 11, 2005)

> I would rather go for Windows Media Player....Its free & has very good features.



absolutely. media player 10 is by far the best audio player. i used to run winamp earlier but it simply cannot match the sound quality of mp10.

does anybody know if a new version of media player is being launched? i had read it was supposed to be included with longhorn, but since thats gonna take long, MS will release the player first.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 11, 2005)

I still dont notice any difference from the previous ver. ....


----------



## Sreekanth V (Sep 12, 2005)

Winamp and WMP10 are nothing when compared to J.River Media Center 11.0
It is much much powerful than winamp in terms of functionalities.
It is basically a powerful audio player supporting almost all music formats.
And also support some video files and pictures.
I use it for playing my big collection of MP3 songs.

Winamp lite is useful in some cases when I want to test some music files quickly. It will good if they make it some more lite.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 13, 2005)

winamp 2 series was a very good media player. the lightest! but winamp 3 onwards..the cpu consumption was a bit on the higher side. i like this media player very much. the only sore point are the video playback.

the sound quality of WMP is better than winamp coz there are integratted audio plugins (like SRS WOW..etc) in WMP which makes it consume more resources. winamp can give the same quality but wid plugins.


----------



## shakti (Sep 22, 2005)

*winamp 5.09*

i dont use winamp because it cannot play most of the files of extensions like .rm and .mov 

but Quote: 
waiting for the final ver. ..... happy with my RealPlayer for now  


get jet audio pro 

it can play anything


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Sep 26, 2005)

I personally like iTunes very much.

Easy uploading to my iPod.
Best in sound.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 26, 2005)

wot is the hype about "surround edition"??


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 26, 2005)

dunno, but this version has some contest winner's song as an update


----------



## kato (Sep 27, 2005)

man who said it doesnt play vcd just copy the vcd file to ur computer and change the extention from .dat to wmv (obviuosly many of u might be knowing it though)
i think winamp is a gr8 player


----------

